# HELP  Computer keeps dialing up on its own



## ann

Starting late last week my computer keeps dialing up to the internet on its own.  I have ran my virus software, used ad-aware and spybot but have not been able to figure out what is causing the problem.   How can I find out what program or what is in my computer dialing up on its own?  I have also gone into my network connection settings and it is set for zero dialups.  Thank you for help on this!


----------



## Jimbob1989

Are you using Norton Antivirus. I sometimes have a simular problem and according to some, it can be caused by Norton.

Jimbob


----------



## ann

*Yes, I do have Norton Antivirus*

Yes, I do have Norton Antivirus software.  It was running an automatic scan the day this problem started and I remember pausing it for a while and am not sure if I then continued the scan or stopped it.  I am wondering if that could that have caused it.  Do you know how to correct the dialing up problem if Norton is causing it?

When I first start the computer up for the day, it does not try to dial up on its own, it is only when I have been connected to the internet and then disconnect that it is dialing on its own.  I don't want to have to turn the computer off each time I disconnect though and that is currently my only way to not be connected on our only phone line all day though.  

Thank you for help on this.


----------



## Jimbob1989

Simular to the  problem I had. There is something else I would like you to try if you will. Next time it happens, accept the connection. Press start and then run. Type "netstat", press return. Will you then email what it says to jamessilvester95@hotmail.com.

Jimbob

Could I also point out that in General Chat there is a poll of if my information is helpfull. If it is, please place a vote. Thank you


----------



## Jimbob1989

for a fact send it ot my private message thing here


----------



## ann

I tried this but the box with the information in it only flashes on the screen for about 2 seconds and then dissapears - not long enough for me to read it.


----------



## Underground_Evo

take a Screen Shot of it. To do this, press print scr/sys rq. (top of the keyboard, right-hand side of the F-keys.)

then go to paint, paste it in there, and then send it to him.


----------



## ann

Thanks.  Just tried the screen shot and it worked!


----------



## Jimbob1989

*Do this look right to you?*

This is a screenshot taken after opening netstat. I've erased some text but left the important stuff. Does anyone see anything wrong here?

Jimbob


----------



## Underground_Evo

no prob ann, and jim, what is that akamai tech.? is that where you work,isp or something like that?


----------



## ann

My internet provider is a university - I am guessing that they use akamai tech. as their platform.

Ann


----------



## Lorand

It seems to me that 66.28.139.34 is an IP of a spam server. Check out this link: http://66.28.139.34/
Are you sure that there are no spywares on your computer?

In the meantime I verified this IP and found that it is on a spammer blacklist:

*66.28.139.34 found in Database of servers sending to spamtrap addresses*


----------



## Underground_Evo

yea, i was also looking at it, deffinently spyware. try spybot.


----------



## Lorand

If the dialuping occurs only after you use internet explorer than it must be an addon that causes this problem. Did you install lately some IE-toolbar or did you click YES on a pop-up dialog questioning you about installing some components during your surfing?


----------



## ann

I just ran spybot again.  I had just installed it after this problem first started to see if it would help and have already ran it a couple of times now.  Both this time and the last time I ran it it pulled up Doubleclick with a cookie and DSO Exploit = says registry change.   I hit fix selected problems both times they have come up.  I just disconnected from the internet again after just doing it now and after about 5 minutes it starts dialing on its own again.


----------



## Lorand

There is a bug in Spybot failing to fix DSO Exploit as reflected in the following: http://forums.net-integration.net/index.php?showtopic=17159
But you had have no problems if your system were patched up-to-date...
However you can try DSOstop to fix this issue: http://www.nsclean.com/dsostop.html


----------



## Jimbob1989

May I please remind ann that Jimbob was the kind soul who helped her in the first place. I would also like to point out to Lorand that she has some internet windows open when she did this so. I guess I am smarter than you.

Jimbob


----------



## Underground_Evo

this isn't a "who's smarter forum" it is a computer forum, we help, and ask for help... maybe you were here first, but the main thing is that she is getting help! 

why do you always have to make a point that you are smarter or have more posts than someone?

I am the owner of a forum, and i certainly don't allow people saying they are better than someone else, it is just rude and shows immaturaty.


----------



## ann

Thank you to everyone who has written in to help on the problem!

Ann


----------



## Underground_Evo

No problem


----------



## bachxuanguyen

that is nice to have other IP, not safe to post that
muhaha


----------

